# Any sumo’s going



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

*Any sumo's going*


View Advert


Hi just thought I would post a wanted up here just in case anyone was thinking about letting theirs go ?

Thanks

Robert

hope I posted this okay first post in here




*Advertiser*

Robti



*Date*

30/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£275.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

